# Anyone want to join the cube lab?



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Alright, well... Hi 
So basically we are a youtube collaboration channel... we're not that well known yet though. Also, if you want to give us any feedback, please do comment here so we know what kind of videos and stuff you want.

Currently the members are:
BeLievAbleNonSense1, who created the group, he's averaging like 20 secs on 3x3 with CFOP...

5BLD, owait, that's me, I joined only recently but I'm actively involved in the channel, and I'm also the fastest guy in the group, which I know, doesn't mean anything anyway. Speed doesn't matter- don't think just because you're 'slow' you can't join- you can!
I'm averaging 12-14 secs with Roux.

GeorgeAndErrE, who uses L2Lk, which is a cool method- probably up there with Roux in coolness level... (yeah, yeah, only joking)
He averages 40 seconds with it I think...

Yoword234, not very fast but he's the only one with a decent cube 
he uses CFOP and likes to make interesting videos.

AmandaAJthomas21, she's very fast at 4x4... and uses yau... urgh... i prefer rouxduction lol; as in reduction+ roux; not the rouxduction that's similar to K4.

WickedKid97z, just joined, I don't know much about him...

So yeah, any feedback would be nice, and, as I originally intended to say, if you'd like to join, please PM me here on speedsolving or on youtube. Youtube would be better as I actually get notifications for that.
Oh hold on, just comment here; makes it alot easier I guess.

And one more thing... if you didn't know, our channel is at
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCubeLab

OT: yes, I'm back, with my subtle re-entry in waffle's rouxtorial...


----------



## David1994 (Jul 31, 2011)

Doesnt look promising does it...??


----------



## Hovair (Jul 31, 2011)

I would love to be in it


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Great! Ask Dave for details and stuff; PM him... As he has all the details.
Edit: nevermind; just ask me for details.


----------



## Hovair (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Great! Ask Dave for details and stuff; PM him... As he has all the details.
> Edit: nevermind; just ask me for details.


 
Do I pm your youtube?


----------



## David1994 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hovair said:


> Do I pm your youtube?


 
Yeah I think 5BLD is sending you details..


----------



## Hovair (Jul 31, 2011)

okay thanks


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 31, 2011)

could i help out too with this channel too?


----------



## emolover (Jul 31, 2011)

Weekend guest?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> could i help out too with this channel too?


 
Yes; please PM me.




emolover said:


> Weekend guest?


 
Possibly... But who?


----------



## emolover (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Possibly... But who?


 
Me.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh right; okay. If you'd like to. Let me think of how it's gonna work...


----------



## Hovair (Jul 31, 2011)

What will my schedule be. I am uploading my introduction video and it will take about an hour. It in 1080hd


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Hovair said:


> What will my schedule be. I am uploading my introduction video and it will take about an hour. It in 1080hd


 
Any time you want really; we haven't got a schedule but that doesn't matter. Post a video whenever nobody posts one... Or whenever you feel like it... It almost seems like it's only me and Dave posting videos...


----------



## Hovair (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Any time you want really; we haven't got a schedule but that doesn't matter. Post a video whenever nobody posts one... Or whenever you feel like it... It almost seems like it's only me and Dave posting videos...


 
Okay thanks


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2011)

No offence, but I cannot imagine your collaborative channel working out because nobody knows who any of the members are. Who are your target audience exactly?


----------



## Axiys (Jul 31, 2011)

I would like to.
Sounds fun!


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Dene said:


> No offence, but I cannot imagine your collaborative channel working out because nobody knows who any of the members are. Who are your target audience exactly?


 
Alright, you're right- here's the problem. We just randomly made a collab channel but of course we're not well known as I stated in the original post...
I actually don't know how we could get ourselves to be better known... I know dave tried a while ago to introdcue the channel... but that didn't work...



Axiys said:


> I would like to.
> Sounds fun!


Great!
PM BeLievAbleNonSense1 on youtube to ask if you can (he's the leader, but I'm the organiser currently it seems; strange...), and then PM me on youtube and I'll send you the details.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Alright, you're right- here's the problem. We just randomly made a collab channel but of course we're not well known as I stated in the original post...
> I actually don't know how we could get ourselves to be better known... I know dave tried a while ago to introdcue the channel... but that didn't work...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Only post high quality videos so that people have somewhere to refer to.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Only post high quality videos so that people have somewhere to refer to.


 
Problem is nobody knows us, thus, nobody to watch our high-quality videos if we made them. If you see what i mean.

Plus, since we have barely any viewers, and the people who DO watch our channel are, frankly, unresponsive... we don't even know what kind of videos to make


----------



## David1994 (Jul 31, 2011)

Any ideas for us to steer us in the right direction?? Like what types of videos..??


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2011)

Personally, I suggest giving up. If you make cubing videos no one will watch because no one cares about your opinions (sorry to be frank, but it's essentially the truth). If you make non-cubing videos then no one will watch because there are other people making way better non-cubing videos. So basically, no one is going to watch your videos.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 31, 2011)

Dene said:


> Personally, I suggest giving up. If you make cubing videos no one will watch because no one cares about your opinions (sorry to be frank, but it's essentially the truth). If you make non-cubing videos then no one will watch because there are other people making way better non-cubing videos. So basically, no one is going to watch your videos.


 
Way to be supportive. A little too blunt in my opinion...


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks alot Dene. You really are supportive.

But yeah I see what you're saying. I know no one cares about us. Nobody cares about me, and that doesn't matter. Well nobody cares about anyone else generally, and that is well... Their own problem.
And anyway now, I don't care anymore(hence I'm back on the forums)... Being in a collab channel is fun anyway. It's not just for our (small) audience; it's fun to cube with others who actually care and can discuss and stuff with...

It's not a very friendly connection is it (how to put this......?)? But I don't blame people, we ain't that fast (to me, it doesn't matter) nor famous or whatever.


Basically, I like being in a collab channel because it's like a mini-community.


----------



## Hovair (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, if only people in this community were more... Well... Like a community I guess.
Edit: logging out now; I'm excited to see how much flaming there will be tomorrow.


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Way to be supportive. A little too blunt in my opinion...


 
Onoes the truth hurts my poor weeping heart.

5BLD: heh well, do what you please. Just don't expect your channel to work or last or get any viewer base.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't understand why people still try to make these. Haven't we learned that they will fail like the fiveawesomecubers?


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't understand why people still try to make these. Haven't we learned that they will fail like the fiveawesomecubers?


 
Just because the fiveawesomecubers channel is dead does not mean they were a fail channel.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> Just because the fiveawesomecubers channel is dead does not mean they were a fail channel.


 
I do not believe he called them a fail channel. There is a _vast_ difference between failing (as in not accomplishing) a task, and being a fail of the task. fiveawesomecubers did fail. It died. A slow painful death at that. However, you are right. They were not failures. Just don't go around thinking that just because somebody said somebody failed, they were calling them a failure.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 1, 2011)

Even SickXTB, who recently formed, aren't making videos anymore. I'm quite surprised that 5AC lasted as long as they did.


5BLD: Why do you keep assuming people care? Especially in your signature and your "re-entry" post. Seriously, just quit it.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Heck, i literally said that *no one cares* and that that doesn't matter.
My signature is simply my thoughts. Don't comment on it.

Edit: ohh you were referring to my other post. 
Well, it's nice for people to actually care about each other right?
But as I said. It *does not matter to me*. Although it would be much better for it to be more like a community.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 1, 2011)

I could be interested in joining but I have only posted solves and a vid on how to tell if corners are solvable which needs to be redone. I am a slow all rounder. I post vids when ever.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Hm, well we don't have an exact schedule anyway. If you want to join, PM me. But bear in mind I'm probably gonna be out for most of today...


----------



## David1994 (Aug 1, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I could be interested in joining but I have only posted solves and a vid on how to tell if corners are solvable which needs to be redone. I am a slow all rounder. I post vids when ever.


 
Nice maybe contact 5BLD about it Well pm him on youtube..


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd join... If I had a camera. >.<


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn, was so looking forward to a rouxer who averages about the same as me...
Well, whenever you DO get a camera and want to join, please PM me.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will it's okay that you are out all day for me I'm in new Zealand and it is early 9 pm for me


----------



## jrb (Aug 1, 2011)

I for one will definitely watch any videos you post.


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> My signature is simply my thoughts. Don't comment on it.


 
Your signature is pretty hilarious. You've been around since April 2011, and you're talking about leaving... _again_? hahahahah


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Dene, you've been so annoying... Who cares about how long I've been here? Who cares about me?
Well as stated before... No-one.
Therefore, do ignore my signature too. It's my own opinion, and as you yourself stated before, no one cares about my opinions (which is perfectly fine but rather unfortunate if I may say so without getting shot down by such sensitive persons).

Edit: Changed it. Happy?


----------



## Dene (Aug 1, 2011)

It was funnier before 

How have I been annoying? I thought I had been very helpful with an honest opinion.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 1, 2011)

Dene said:


> It was funnier before
> 
> How have I been annoying? *I thought I had been very helpful with an honest opinion.*


 
I thought so too. 5BLD needs to "man up" and your posts are helping him with that process. I feel like a fan boy quoting his idol right now...*giggle* ...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Dene: Not really as you have contradicted yourself... But I wont argue any longer.
as I always say, things can be interpreted in many ways.
b4p etc: Irony? Lol I just wish I never made this thread now...


----------



## Bapao (Aug 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Dene: Not really as you have contradicted yourself... But I wont argue any longer.
> 
> b4p etc: Irony? Lol I just wish I never made this thread now...


 
At the end of the day, it's about standing up for yourself and protecting your views with courage and consistency IMO. Don't regret making this thread. If you sincerely do, then you're no further down the road than you were before you left...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. Your posts really do... Well... Make sense. 
I do see what you mean actually.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Wow. Your posts really do... Well... Make sense.
> I do see what you mean actually.


 
As said, welcome back friend. And now go back to contributing ...Stay away from those Bronies though, "they EVIL" ...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol


----------



## ianography (Aug 1, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Lol


 
And don't... y'know... make posts that say only "lol".


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2011)

ianography said:


> And don't... y'know... make posts that say only "lol".


 
Erm. OK. Will do.


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2011)

whowut when did I contradict myself? I'm genuinely interested.


----------

